# Advice on grafting a kid?



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Long story short, I have one doe (who is a great mother) that lost her kid on Sunday, and another who had twins on Saturday but is kind of a dud as a mom so I'm trying to graft one of her kids onto the other doe. As of right now she will stand for the kid to nurse if I hold her but wants nothing to do with it on her own. Aside from keeping her happy while the kid nurses and trying to rub some of her scent onto it, any other tips to help her accept it? She loves being a mom and has been depressed since losing her kid, so I think she will be happier in the long run. Also, how often should I be letting the kid nurse?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would hold her at least 4 times per day.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with the 4 times...basically just treat it time wise as a bottle kid. To be honest boats are so hard to graft onto. The one and only time I had luck doing this was when a doe had a single and I tried to give another. I would put mom out of the pen and let her in 4 times a day and if she wanted her kid she had to take the other too. After a week they all figured it out. So I don't know if your plan will work  but don't give up and I wish you luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Crossroad Boers just recently had success on grafting a doeling to Babe.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just grafted a calf onto a cow, wasn't too hard though as we did it the day after the calf was lost and she wanted a calf real bad. When I looked up on the internet some tips on grafting a calf onto a cow every said to take salt or molasses and put it on the calfs back to get the cow to lick the calf. By doing this the calf will start to smell like the cow (from her saliva). They also said to hobble the cow and leave her hobbled for a couple days so she couldn't kick the calf and scare it off of her. Usually after the calf (or kid) has nursed for 24 hours it will start pooping poo that smells like the mom and should encourage her to take the kid. The only thing I did to my cow which was suggested online and by my neighbor was give her a low dose of Ace to sedate her a little so she was groggy enough that she didn't really care about the calf nursing on her for the first day. She was super full though and wanted some relief and was happy to let the calf nurse.

It is gross, but the best thing that was suggested online for calves was to skin the dead calf, put the hide on the new calf and then the calf will smell like the cows original calf and she will take it immediately. I'm sure you don't still have the dead kid, or want to do this but it is supposed to really work.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You could even try putting some Vicks in the doe's nose to mask the scent of the kid so she thinks the kid smells right. My neighbor has used hairspray with his cows, sprays the calf with it and puts a little in the cows nose so she is tricked into thinking the calf smells the same as her.

Getting the kids bum to smell like the mom is the best way to get her to take him, you could possibly try taking some of her poop and wiping it under the kids tail so he will smell more like her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No, the dead kid went out for testing. I like the molasses idea though. I don't have Vicks but did try wiping both with some scented soap, and that didn't seem to help. Mom will stand ok with me holding her and kid has no trouble nursing, but she gets kicked off the second I leave.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I graph lambs and kids onto my sanaan does successfully every year. That's why I have them. Takes about 2-3 weeks depending in the doe, but works every time. I do just what you've been advised to do. Tie or hold her every 4-6 hours and let the kids nurse. I usually feed the doe a little grain every time so that they get into the routine and are waiting at the gate for nursing time. Not to mention they stand for the babies better to start. After a couple weeks I'll notice the doe sniffing the kid or lamb as it nurses. When she appears content with the baby nursing I know it's time to put them out together, and they live happily ever after. LOL!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Right now she won't eat grain while the baby nurses, she just stands there being mad lol. She will sniff if I let her but then tries to bite it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Long story short, I have one doe (who is a great mother) that lost her kid on Sunday, and another who had twins on Saturday but is kind of a dud as a mom so I'm trying to graft one of her kids onto the other doe. As of right now she will stand for the kid to nurse if I hold her but wants nothing to do with it on her own. Aside from keeping her happy while the kid nurses and trying to rub some of her scent onto it, any other tips to help her accept it? She loves being a mom and has been depressed since losing her kid, so I think she will be happier in the long run. Also, how often should I be letting the kid nurse?


It takes a very special kind of animal to be able to successfully graft a baby on her. Keep doing what you're doing, but be aware that you're bucking a stacked deck. I don't mean to rain on your parade, but the fact of the matter is that the vast majority of animals of any species won't accept a baby that isn't theirs.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, mom wasn't feeding her well, so right now I can either hold the doe for baby to nurse, or milk her out and bottle feed. At least this way there's a chance she'll take over for me.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Right now she won't eat grain while the baby nurses, she just stands there being mad lol. She will sniff if I let her but then tries to bite it.


Yeah, that's how they usually start. Give it time, she might come around. When she sniffs and then seems pleased is when you know she's accepted him.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

We're making progress. This morning she ate while being nursed, and she keeps checking the baby's bum like she's hoping it will smell right, and lets baby follow her around although still won't nurse without me holding her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a start! :thumbup:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Success! As of last night momma thinks she has a kid  she's nursing on her own and tormenting my dogs lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job!!! I have yet to graft one on when she doesn't already have her own....she doesn't get hers without the other lol....so good job!! Just keep a eye on her because one that I held for 3 months while kids nursed liked the kids just fine till they went to nurse......they are sneaky little critters lol


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope, she's definitely nursing.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes that is great. I did graft a calf to a cow that loss her calf. I went out & bought one. It took a few days but she finally accepted it. Good job.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good job. It works every time for me. Just a little patients. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

